# MTNL Wifine service... Are u aware???



## kumarmohit (Jan 27, 2007)

MTNL has a Wifi service in Delhi.
I was going thru the site & I came across this.
*wifine.mtnl.net.in/


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 27, 2007)

Had no idea .. thanx for the info


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

thx 4 info..
man its toooo costly.... and the hotspots r also @ very less places...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 27, 2007)

Well That's why its MTNL. The point is that having services like these, just for namesake, wat is the benefit of that.


----------

